# 9/11



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I, like everyone else remembers so much of what they felt on that day. Watching some of the shows this week end has me remembering and crying at the loss again.

I remember the first Halloween after the attacks people couldn't believe I was still going to do my haunt. They said aside from pumpkns, anything else would have been inappropriate. I was told blood, guts and limbs were in really poor taste. I was showing someone at work a picture of a new severed head I had just bought, and several co-workes told me I had upset them because we were at war in Afghanistan, and several people were shown being decapitated. I wanted to say it's just a piece of plastic, but I just said sorry and never mentioned Halloween at work the rest of that year. I didn't think I was harsh. The president had said to carry on as usual, and I did. None of the parents who brought their kids toting saw anything wrong. 

Did anyone else have any experiences like that? Do you do anything different on Halloween that year? How did your Halloween go on 10/31/01?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Scareme, I was wondering if anyone would post anything about 9/11. It was one of the worst days in our country's history, and I, like you have been watching the television shows remembering those that were lost and sitting there crying listening to their stories. I am sorry that you got that reaction at work about how you decorate your haunt. Some people look at me like I am "weird" because I decorate so much for Halloween, but luckily for me I don't give a flying crap about what "they" think. "They" are the same people that cut their lights off on Halloween night and don't celebrate at all. I did not have an experience like that, but then again, 10 years ago, I was not as 'decorated' as I am now. You were right to keep on doing what you were doing. How you celebrated Halloween in years past should have been the same way you celebrated that year. You know, for me changing the way you live your life because of something that an evil terrorist did is letting the terrorists dictate how you live. And that is something I know I will never do, and I don't think the haunt community would stand for that either. Keep on haunting, you bring joy to so many!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

That first post-9/11 Halloween was pretty normal for me. I was in law school at the time, and went to a party where there were an inordinate number of slutty Statue of Liberty costumes. Those totally freaked me out. I don't do gory stuff, so I was the forces of good and evil. Seemed to fit the day. 

People just want to be angry about something, dear. You did the right thing. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't believe its been 10 years already!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy had been diagnosed with breast cancer that October, so I wasn't really thinking about 9/11. Back then we were in a town house and did a lot less in the way of decorations, but we still did our thing.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I, too, carried on with my Halloween plans. I was glad to have an outlet from all the coverage on tv constantly showing the same thing over and over again. We still had a ton of TOTs visiting the house on Halloween. 

I remember another time when the two snipers were randoming shooting down people on the street. It was back in October 2002. I was more concerned with this because it was happening in different states and everyone thought it was the terrorists still carrying out their plans and they were scared to even step out of their house. It was in the news that a lot of towns were not going to allow TOTing because of these random shootings. They did catch the two snipers on October 24th. I was even relieved because I didn't know if we were going to have TOTing in our town. Of course, everything resume as scheduled after that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember those sniper guys. Most of those shootings took place within minutes of where we lived. I remember going to a gas station to fill up the car on the way to work one morning, saw a lot of cars with gas nozzle in place but no one near the cars. When I walked in to pay after pumping the gas, the drivers of those cars (all guys) were standing inside the building looking at me as if I were crazy.

You do develop a bit of a dark sense of humor under those circumstances. Spooky1 and I joked about not shopping at Target lest the snipers take it as an invitation. One of my fellow choir members and I came out of a rehearsal one night, walking arm in arm through the parking light so we had an equal chance of the other person blocking the bullet. I think Spooky1 and I were also joking about using bubble foam we had just bought at Staples as a shield while walking through the store parking lot. Sounds insensitive, but it's how you cope because life has to go on.


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/eddie-rosenstein/tom-hanks-narrates-boatlift_b_956529.html?ref=mostpopular

Amongst all of the 9/11 tributes, this is a must see. BOATLIFT was the largest maritime rescue in history. It was totally unplanned sea rescue or close to 500,000 people from lower manhatten island in 9 hours. VERY inspiring!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I remember those sniper guys. Most of those shootings took place within minutes of where we lived. I remember going to a gas station to fill up the car on the way to work one morning, saw a lot of cars with gas nozzle in place but no one near the cars. When I walked in to pay after pumping the gas, the drivers of those cars (all guys) were standing inside the building looking at me as if I were crazy.
> 
> You do develop a bit of a dark sense of humor under those circumstances. Spooky1 and I joked about not shopping at Target lest the snipers take it as an invitation. One of my fellow choir members and I came out of a rehearsal one night, walking arm in arm through the parking light so we had an equal chance of the other person blocking the bullet. I think Spooky1 and I were also joking about using bubble foam we had just bought at Staples as a shield while walking through the store parking lot. Sounds insensitive, but it's how you cope because life has to go on.


sometimes laughter is the only way to cope.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember the day it happened too. Happily, I have a good memory of that day to help me cope. I had planned the day before to take my little sister shopping at the mall, just her and I. I have to admit that i worried that going shopping would be just a little disrespectful because of what happened, but then I also remember thinking "why should I allow some terrorist @$$ holes to ruin the day that I'd been planning with my sister?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

grimghost said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/eddie-rosenstein/tom-hanks-narrates-boatlift_b_956529.html?ref=mostpopular
> 
> Amongst all of the 9/11 tributes, this is a must see. BOATLIFT was the largest maritime rescue in history. It was totally unplanned sea rescue or close to 500,000 people from lower manhatten island in 9 hours. VERY inspiring!!!


I had never heard about this before. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

*9/11 was inside job*

Haunt forum is a pretty good place to discuss 9/11

I'm going to tell you all that I believe it was staged by USA government / CIA

It was the Pearl Harbor of our time and necessary to 'haunt' a nation.

You wont believe me. But would you believe the Laws of Physics?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Arob - while you are entitled to your opinion, we do not allow topics that can be violate.


----------

